# help with new skimmer



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

I just put in a brand new SC-65 skimmer in my sump tank 48 hrs ago and so far the micro bubbles (lots of them) just escape through the neck of the collection cup, no foam head whatsoever. Is this what's call a break-in period ? or something's not right. it's sitting in 9" of water and the bubble level is at the bottom of the neck. Any advice is appreciated. Also, is a vinegar bath needed? is that too late now?


----------



## andco (Aug 15, 2011)

I had my one skimmer take almost 2 weeks ....my new RC 180 has been running for a week and only filled the cup once and hasn't really since .. takes time


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

What you are experiencing is the "break in" period. All you can do is wait.


----------

